# WMR100 - Dúvidas



## cmg (19 Jan 2010 às 17:36)

Boas
Esta é a minha 1ª intervenção neste forum pois fiz um "upgrade"  da anterior estação - uma Oregon BAR 988HG - para a WMR100

A 1ª pergunta é: qual a duração das pilhas do anemometro? No manual fala em usar das de lítio quando as temperaturas baixam muito (aqui na beira interior, nestes dias, é habitual). Já alguém usou?

2ª Queria aproveitar o sensor da temperatura/humidade da outra estação no canal 2 mas não consigo que a estação se conecte. Alguma ideia para que fique com 2 sensores de temperatura/humidade?

3ª Não consigo sincronizar o relógio. Mesmo colocando o sensor em condições identicas ás da anterior estação, esta sincroniza fácilmente e a WMR não! Ajuda agradece-se.

Ainda não arranjei o software. Já fui ver o Virtual Weather Internet mas só de ver o preço 

E como por agora nada mais me ocorre,

Desde já o meu obrigado 

Cumps

PS.: No sensor de vento há uma conexão para energia solar. Apesar de no manual essa conexão estar assinalada, nada é dito sobre ela, como funciona, etc.. Alguém sabe?


----------

